# HD 6870 CF or HD 6970 2GB ??????



## heartripple (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys i am in real fix........

I am going to buy a new graphic card and I am confused to go with CROSSFIRE or just a single GPU.....

My friend is coming from Canada during this diwali and I have $ 600 to spend on this purchase....

I am not sure that HD6890 2GB will perform better then HD 6870 in CROSSFIRE..... so guys please help me... 

And my current configuration is in my signature...


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ I think you meant 6970 2gb. 6870 cf will easily beat a 6970 2gb. 

But i suggest you to wait a bit before investing on a card. AMD 7 series are expected to be launched in a couple of months. Go for them as they will have a completely new architecture and perform lot lot better than current 6xxx series.


----------



## heartripple (Aug 14, 2011)

New cards wont come cheaper....If there will any huge performance boost then I would consider that cards....other wise CROSSFIRE is good..and will my SMPS able to serve in crossfire??????


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ They will be priced similarly and btw, the new cards will beat the current ones black and blue.

Will employ rendering methods far advanced than current offering and not possible on them too. Amd will do away with the vliw5/4 architecture of current 6 series.

There are rumours that a 10k next gen card will beat a 20k current current gen card. So i suggest waiting a bit rather than splurging your money on old and soon to be obsolete products.

Read more on the compute engine architecture by AMD. Our forum member *cilus* had written a wonderful article regarding them.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 14, 2011)

@OP, which PSU u have?


----------



## heartripple (Aug 14, 2011)

My PSU is Cooler Master Extreme Power 600

Hope Cilus says something on my question


----------



## Skud (Aug 14, 2011)

CM Extreme Power won't cut for either 6870 CFX or 6970 2gb. Better get a SMPS first. Like Corsair TX 750V2 or HX750.


----------



## heartripple (Aug 14, 2011)

Skud said:


> CM Extreme Power won't cut for either 6870 CFX or 6970 2gb. Better get a SMPS first. Like Corsair TX 750V2 or HX750.




How much it will damage me ?????
Because during the diwali I am planing to buy a new LCD panel for me..... and corsair's TX and HX series SMPS is modular????????

what if I dont buy modular SMPS


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ Tx is non modular and Hx is modular.

*Go for Tx 750-v2 @ 6k.* Ditch the coolermaster extreme 600w asap.


----------



## Skud (Aug 14, 2011)

What's your total budget for all the components? Your $600 is coming to a total of 27k. Is the monitor included in this?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ Agreed. For HD 6870 CF or HD 6970 2 GB, you need a good 750W psu first. Get the Corsair TX750 V2, available within 6.5K or Sesonic 750W SS-750JS @ 5.5K.
But Vicky is right, no need to spend that much with the current gen AMD or nVidia GPU as the upcoming AMD 7000 series will have a far better architecture and at least in paper they are gonna provide very very high performance compared to the current cards.
So my suggestion is get a single HD 6870 which is capable enough to handle games in 1920 X1080 or Full HD resoluton and use it untill the arrival of AMD HD 7000 series.
MSI HD 6870 Twin Frozr II is a good choice, available within 11.5K


----------



## heartripple (Aug 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Tx is non modular and Hx is modular.
> 
> *Go for Tx 750-v2 @ 6k.* Ditch the coolermaster extreme 600w asap.




what is the benefit of buying modular SMPS???



Skud said:


> What's your total budget for all the components? Your $600 is coming to a total of 27k. Is the monitor included in this?



For just GPU

13k for LCD 


and I think I would have to pay atleast 7k for SMPS 
And I am planing to @ TB HDD and CPU Cooler that means I will have to pay  almost 55k for all this stuff.......( God help me )



Cilus said:


> ^^ Agreed. For HD 6870 CF or HD 6970 2 GB, you need a good 750W psu first. Get the Corsair TX750 V2, available within 6.5K or Sesonic 750W SS-750JS @ 5.5K.
> But Vicky is right, no need to spend that much with the current gen AMD or nVidia GPU as the upcoming AMD 7000 series will have a far better architecture and at least in paper they are gonna provide very very high performance compared to the current cards.
> So my suggestion is get a single HD 6870 which is capable enough to handle games in 1920 X1080 or Full HD resoluton and use it untill the arrival of AMD HD 7000 series.
> MSI HD 6870 Twin Frozr II is a good choice, available within 11.5K



I am not going to buy a new graphic card based on 6870 I will wait till diwali...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Agreed. For HD 6870 CF or HD 6970 2 GB, you need a good 750W psu first. Get the Corsair TX750 V2, available within 6.5K or Sesonic 750W SS-750JS @ 5.5K.
> But Vicky is right, no need to spend that much with the current gen AMD or nVidia GPU as the upcoming AMD 7000 series will have a far better architecture and at least in paper they are gonna provide very very high performance compared to the current cards.
> So my suggestion is get a single HD 6870 which is capable enough to handle games in 1920 X1080 or Full HD resoluton and use it untill the arrival of AMD HD 7000 series.
> *MSI HD 6870 Twin Frozr II* is a good choice, available within 11.5K



wrong, its MSI R6870 HAWK for 11.5k 


@heartripple
amd plans to release new gpus in 4th quarter 2011. my suggestion will be to wait if you can. 

modular smps will help you get rid of unused cables thus reducing clutter in cabinet.

for lcd get DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k~


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Then your current upgrade should be the PSU. Then get a 850W PSU. At 7K you can get the Corsair TX850 V2, which I guess is the best choice.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 14, 2011)

also i dont think you will get warranty if you get from outside?


----------



## Skud (Aug 14, 2011)

@OP:
Modular SMPS helps in cable management and in turn good airflow inside the case. You only use the cables that are needed, so the cabinet looks clean with lots of spaces for optimal airflow. Besides looks, this helps in keep your components cool.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2011)

heartripple said:


> what is the benefit of buying modular SMPS??



Well modular psu's have detachable cables i.e you can detach cables which are unused and keep them separately. When needed, you can reattach and use them.

Modular psu's help greatly in cable management as there are no unwanted cable clutter inside the cabinet. All unwanted cables are detached unlike non-modular psu's.


----------



## heartripple (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you guys...



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> also i dont think you will get warranty if you get from outside?



They wont give me an warranty for such an expensive product.......what the hell is wrong with those guys....they dont sell those product cheap in India ...they dont give warranty for out side  purchased product either ????????


I mean WTF I really mean it....


----------



## Skud (Aug 14, 2011)

That's like that always. Certain companies do provide international warranty on some of their products. But mostly it's country limited.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> That's like that always. Certain companies do provide international warranty on some of their products. But mostly it's country limited.



Sadly in India most of those warranty period are reduced terribly by the re-sellers.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

heartripple said:


> Thank you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is true for almost all the imported products. Of all the ones I have got only Dell lappy had 1year int'l warranty with 3yrs local (=country of purchase) warr.
That is why it is a good idea to check it before making it travel thousands of miles. 
It might be difficult to test gfx cards though unlike other electronics.

Also for a monitor if you like better picture quality and wide viewing angles the get the Dell U2311H 23" IPS panel @14k


----------



## heartripple (Aug 19, 2011)

So guys you suggest me to follow wait and watch strategy ......


----------

